# Samsung warning



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently purchased two Samsung 500 GB drives for a Windows Home Server (HD501LJ), both of which are touted on Samsungs web site as being good for PVR/DVR use.

Neither lasted more than two weeks before they failed. I didn't use them in a Tivo, but in a home server they failed miserably.

Just a warning for anyone thinking of using them for use in a Tivo.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

You didn't buy them from NewEgg, did you?


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I did, and I know what your reply will be.

NEVER buy a hard drive from NewEgg, they don't package them to take the abuse that UPS dishes out.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

donnoh said:


> Yes I did, and I know what your reply will be.
> 
> NEVER buy a hard drive from NewEgg, they don't package them to take the abuse that UPS dishes out.


Your first post isn't accurate, the problem isn't with your Samsung drives but with the vendor you purchased them from.

Your second post isn't very informative. It implies the problem is with UPS. Newegg doesn't package the drives in accordance with the drive manufacturers requirements. There is no reason to believe your experience would have been any different if the drives had been sent via FedX (or any other carrier).

Your post would have been useful if you suggested people not purchase hard drives from Newegg. Newegg is a good company, but for some reason they cut corners when shipping hard drives.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

lew said:


> Your first post isn't accurate, the problem isn't with your Samsung drives but with the vendor you purchased them from.
> 
> Your second post isn't very informative. It implies the problem is with UPS. Newegg doesn't package the drives in accordance with the drive manufacturers requirements. There is no reason to believe your experience would have been any different if the drives had been sent via FedX (or any other carrier).
> 
> Your post would have been useful if you suggested people not purchase hard drives from Newegg. Newegg is a good company, but for some reason they cut corners when shipping hard drives.


OK, how is this: I purchased two drives from NewEgg and they both formatted fine and worked for two weeks, then failed.

I have two guesses as to why they failed.
A) They weren't made well
or
B) They were made well but were damaged in shipment.

Had I bought two drives and only one failed or had I bought two drives and one were DOA my supposition might be different. The fact is they both went dead within two weeks and I've never had two drives die together EVER. This is not my first hard drive purchase from NewEgg, I've never had a problem with a WD or Seagate drive purchased from them, but I've heard the stories of people that have.

Could the drives have been packaged better? Yes. Were they packaged in a way that they could have been damaged in shipment, I'm not sure. They were in a blister pack inside a Styrofoam peanut filled box.

The whole point of my post was to warn anyone thinking of buying a Samsung drive based on my experience with them.

Draw your own conclusion.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

donnoh said:


> OK, how is this: I purchased two drives from NewEgg and they both formatted fine and worked for two weeks, then failed.
> 
> I have two guesses as to why they failed.
> A) They weren't made well
> ...


I don't understand your issue with Samsung. Newegg is the vendor that shipped the drives. WD will void a warranty claim if you don't properly package the drive your return. *WD specifically says peanuts is not an acceptable method of packing.* The fact that both died suggests a shipping issue.

*You don't have to draw your own conclusion, go to the drive mfg site.*

http://support.wdc.com/warranty/rmapacking.asp#approvedpackaging
http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=01bb51bac4cec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

Samsung requires approved packaging, contact them if you think bubble wrap is OK.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know if your experience is typical. I have bought a large number of drives from Newegg, including six Samsung 750GB drives and a few WD green drives. Some are in a home server, and others are in various PCs. I have had zero failures.

Sharing your experience is fine, but I question the total condemnation of either the drive manufacturer or the vendor.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lafos said:


> I don't know if your experience is typical. I have bought a large number of drives from Newegg, including six Samsung 750GB drives and a few WD green drives. Some are in a home server, and others are in various PCs. I have had zero failures.
> 
> Sharing your experience is fine, but I question the total condemnation of either the drive manufacturer or the vendor.


What you said above is true and i may add that Newegg will replace the two drives as they are within 30 days, I don't know Newegg return rate but if even 5% of the drives that they shipped out were being returned Newegg would change something fast. Most Newegg drives are listed as OEM and come to them 20 at one time with the correct packaging, so I would guess if you purchased in groups of 20 you will get the correct packaging. I have not purchased drives from them in the last few years because of the packaging. but many people do.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

lew said:


> I don't understand your issue with Samsung. Newegg is the vendor that shipped the drives. WD will void a warranty claim if you don't properly package the drive your return. *WD specifically says peanuts is not an acceptable method of packing.* The fact that both died suggests a shipping issue.
> 
> *You don't have to draw your own conclusion, go to the drive mfg site.*
> 
> ...


As far as NewEgg goes, they ship all of their OEM drives the same way, whether it's a Samsung, Seagate or Western Digital. Of the limited number of drives I've purchased over the past few years the Samsungs were the only ones that died. I have a Seagate and Western Digital that came from from NewEgg in the past year that show no signs of failure, both were shipped in worse packaging than the Samsungs, they did'nt have the benefit of the blister pack. I also have an Hitachi drive in my Tivo HD that I purchased from Tiger Direct that came packaged the same way as the Samsung and it has worked flawlessly for months.

If anyone of you has a good source for OEM hard drives that package them like I used to get them 10 or so years ago, molded foam tightly packed inside a cardboard box, please let me know.

I stand by my claim in any event, the only Samsung drives I've bought died, the Hitachi, Seagate and Western Digital are still going strong. Anyone else that had the same experiences as me would make the same claim.

Blame NewEgg if you like, but I think the Samsung drives are crap and I'll never buy another.

PM me if you want to buy 2 500 GB Samsungs - refurbed. $50 plus shipping for both and they'll be in the original Samsung box they send them back in.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

The big issue is OEM drives vs. boxed drives.

OEM drives are shipped in big foam box with slots for each drive. Newegg will pull them out, wrap them in bubble wrap, drop them in the peanut box and ship them out.

Boxed (Retail) drives are packaged in their regular retail box, shipped via pallet and they are better suited for re-shipping.

Seagate recently announced that they were cutting the warranty on OEM drives (bare drives) back to 3 years on the OEM (bare) drives while the retail boxed drives stay at 5 years.

I bought a 1.5TB Seagate from Newegg (before the change in warranty) and it was shipped in bubble wrap. Been running fine for several months now.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Last time I ordered an OEM drive from zipzoomfly.com (about a year ago) it was properly packed.

*The fact is your drive was not properly packaged for shipping.* I gave you the links. The fact that many such drives can survive such treatment is irrelevent. Drop your drive a few feet onto the floor and will probably still work but I certainly wouldn't blame the mfg if it didn't.

PP is correct, OEM drives aren't suitable for re-shipping *unless the vendor purchases additional packaging* Some vendors "do it right", some don't.

For anyone who wants additional information
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6531995#post6531995

Sorry but I don't purchase refurbished drives.

I have no opinion on Samsung drives *but your experience doesn't provide any information regarding their quality.*



donnoh said:


> As far as NewEgg goes, they ship all of their OEM drives the same way, whether it's a Samsung, Seagate or Western Digital. Of the limited number of drives I've purchased over the past few years the Samsungs were the only ones that died. I have a Seagate and Western Digital that came from from NewEgg in the past year that show no signs of failure, both were shipped in worse packaging than the Samsungs, they did'nt have the benefit of the blister pack. I also have an Hitachi drive in my Tivo HD that I purchased from Tiger Direct that came packaged the same way as the Samsung and it has worked flawlessly for months.
> 
> If anyone of you has a good source for OEM hard drives that package them like I used to get them 10 or so years ago, molded foam tightly packed inside a cardboard box, please let me know.
> 
> ...


----------

